
Ask HN: What is the online press service to read N articles from different sites - dest
What is the service that lets subscribers read a given amount of articles in a series of publications, for a given price tag?<p>It has been mentioned here, in HN comments, a while ago, but I could not find it. Any help will be appreciated. Thank you.
======
detaro
I only know of [https://blendle.com](https://blendle.com), pay-per-article.

~~~
dest
I do not think it's the one I was thinking about, but this one is very
interesting. Thank you for sharing

